# private msgs



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Can you please tell me why you cant send more than 5 pm's in 60 min,I got a note saying this, :cursing:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Just the rules mate, don't take it personally it's to stop spammers


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Fullhouse said:


> Just the rules mate, don't take it personally it's to stop spammers


Haha,no im not bud,I just thought i dond some thing wrong:beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's to reduce the possibility of people sending mulitple PM's to spam the forum. We had an incident of this about a year back and the consequences were pretty significant for us so as a result Lorian reduced the number that could be sent. He might review it though.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> It's to reduce the possibility of people sending mulitple PM's to spam the forum. We had an incident of this about a year back and the consequences were pretty significant for us so as a result Lorian reduced the number that could be sent. He might review it though.


wow you remind me of a girl i used to see a few years back .....

She was gorgeous and broke my heart .

Your a very pretty girl.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rolex said:


> wow you remind me of a girl i used to see a few years back .....
> 
> She was gorgeous and broke my heart .
> 
> Your a very pretty girl.


Ha ha

Aren't you a charmer :blush:

Little compliments like that make my day so thank you


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Aren't you a charmer :blush:
> 
> Little compliments like that make my day so thank you


Honesty your the image.

Not to sound like a pussy (sorry for the language) but when i seen your picture ..

lets just say my heart skipped a beat ....

sound like some internet pervert hahah

uncanny the likenesses.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

rolex said:


> Honesty your the image.
> 
> Not to sound like a pussy (sorry for the language) but when i seen your picture ..
> 
> ...


its getting a bit cheesy now!!!

And by the way, Katy is very happy with Lorian... the Forum owner. :laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rolex said:


> Honesty your the image.
> 
> Not to sound like a pussy (sorry for the language) but when i seen your picture ..
> 
> ...


The lengths people will go to so they can be allowed to send more Pm's ey?? :wink:


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> its getting a bit cheesy now!!!
> 
> And by the way, Katy is very happy with Lorian... the Forum owner. :laugh:


cheese is my middle name 

Good on the lad he has good taste 

- - - Updated - - -



Sc4mp0 said:


> The lengths people will go to so they can be allowed to send more Pm's ey?? :wink:


Hahaha i haven't got any yet mate .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rolex said:


> cheese is my middle name
> 
> Good on the lad he has good taste
> 
> ...


You have to be a member or a month before you can send and receive pm's anyway mate unfortunately. Perhaps carry on with the compliments in October when you qualify for Pm's and I'm sure Katy will let you send more.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You have to be a member or a month before you can send and receive pm's anyway mate unfortunately. Perhaps carry on with the compliments in October when you qualify for Pm's and I'm sure Katy will let you send more.


Cheers for the heads up mate .

Not really interested in pm,s tbo mate but thanks anyway


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rolex said:


> Honesty your the image.
> 
> Not to sound like a pussy (sorry for the language) but when i seen your picture ..
> 
> ...


I get what you mean. I noticed someone on here recently who's avi looked exactly like my ex. It freaked me out! A further look at his album pics though and he actually looked nothing like him!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Katy said:


> It's to reduce the possibility of people sending mulitple PM's to spam the forum. We had an incident of this about a year back and the consequences were pretty significant for us so as a result Lorian reduced the number that could be sent. He might review it though.


my in box was nearly full,I just thought that was why,Katy.No biggie,thanks


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Had a real strange one last night.

Was sitting outside a gym topless looking pretty hench. When this guy came out flogging protein shots to a bunch of kids like they were nap 50's.

Anyway i took the mick, something about making sure you have proper pct in place.

Christ knows what that's all about.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Had a real strange one last night.
> 
> Was sitting outside a gym topless looking pretty hench. When this guy came out flogging protein shots to a bunch of kids like they were nap 50's.
> 
> ...


Almost as strange as this post being in this topic :wink:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Almost as strange as this post being in this topic :wink:


Aah crap, that's what i get for posting from a tablet.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rolex said:


> Honesty your the image.
> 
> Not to sound like a pussy (sorry for the language) but when i seen your picture ..
> 
> ...


ill hold back on the pumping if u give is ur watch


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Had a real strange one last night.
> 
> Was sitting outside a gym topless looking pretty hench. When this guy came out flogging protein shots to a bunch of kids like they were nap 50's.
> 
> ...


was it fatstuff?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> was it fatstuff?


Could very well have been.


----------

